# Indirect light causes algae?



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

So Ive been battling algae now for geez the pass year it seems now. My tank is in my kitchen, only place it would fit. IT gets some direct light but only in the corner. Funny thing is no algae grows there. The kitchen does get a lof of ambient sunlight though. I have what I'll call carpet algae. Its growing on the sand like a green carpet on my driftwood and plants. Basically its taking over my tank. My tank is planted and I dont run co2. Havnt been dosing ferts much cause I thought I might have been over dosing or something causeing the algae. At work now so I cant post pics. I can when I get home if it'll help you guys with answers. Just boggling my mind cause It was fine for a year then boom algae mania and I havnt been able to eradicate it. I dont want to do a full tank cleaning and start over that'll be a pain. It actually looks kinda cool having a green bed of algae but I dont like the fact its all over my plants. Oh yeah I do water changes twice a week and run Eheim 2215 and 2217 on a 125 gallon tank. Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> So Ive been battling algae now for geez the pass year it seems now. My tank is in my kitchen, only place it would fit. IT gets some direct light but only in the corner. Funny thing is no algae grows there. The kitchen does get a lof of ambient sunlight though. I have what I'll call carpet algae. Its growing on the sand like a green carpet on my driftwood and plants. Basically its taking over my tank. My tank is planted and I dont run co2. Havnt been dosing ferts much cause I thought I might have been over dosing or something causeing the algae. At work now so I cant post pics. I can when I get home if it'll help you guys with answers. Just boggling my mind cause It was fine for a year then boom algae mania and I havnt been able to eradicate it. I dont want to do a full tank cleaning and start over that'll be a pain. It actually looks kinda cool having a green bed of algae but I dont like the fact its all over my plants. Oh yeah I do water changes twice a week and run Eheim 2215 and 2217 on a 125 gallon tank. Any ideas would be helpful.


what is your water parameters?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

indirect light does cause algea blooms i have clear plumbing and the plumbing that is in indirect light gets caked with algea and the one in darkness is perfectly clear, so for me that is proof.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ryanimpreza said:


> So Ive been battling algae now for geez the pass year it seems now. My tank is in my kitchen, only place it would fit. IT gets some direct light but only in the corner. Funny thing is no algae grows there. The kitchen does get a lof of ambient sunlight though. I have what I'll call carpet algae. Its growing on the sand like a green carpet on my driftwood and plants. Basically its taking over my tank. My tank is planted and I dont run co2. Havnt been dosing ferts much cause I thought I might have been over dosing or something causeing the algae. At work now so I cant post pics. I can when I get home if it'll help you guys with answers. Just boggling my mind cause It was fine for a year then boom algae mania and I havnt been able to eradicate it. I dont want to do a full tank cleaning and start over that'll be a pain. It actually looks kinda cool having a green bed of algae but I dont like the fact its all over my plants. Oh yeah I do water changes twice a week and run Eheim 2215 and 2217 on a 125 gallon tank. Any ideas would be helpful.


what is your water parameters?
[/quote]

give us water parameters. Low nitrates will cause algae, and so will other things.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, tell us how many gallons, how much light you use, water params, and your maintenance schedulle.


----------

